# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Pogledajte film o Rodinom drustvenom poduzetnistvu - pelenama Rodina pusa

## ivarica

Već šestu godinu, Roda je prepoznatljiva po proizvodima prodajom kojih se financira velik broj naših projekata. Proizvodima koji odražavaju misiju i vrijednosti na kojima je Roda izgrađena i koje su utkane u viziju društva koje želimo za sve nas. Rodino društveno poduzetništvo, kroz koje stvaramo naše proizvode, tijekom godina gotovo je i samo postalo vrlo prepoznatljiv brand društvenog poduzetništva u Hrvatskoj.Stoga smo iznimno ponosne što vam predstavljamo film o našem društvenom poduzetništvu, dvanaest minuta u kojima smo vam pokušale prenijeti ideju našega društvenoga poduzetništva, razloge zašto smo se na taj poduhvat odlučile, njegov razvoj, od osnutka do danas, te vrijednosti koje su nam u poslovanju važne i kojih se pridržavamo. Izradu filma financijski su pomogli Nacionalna zaklada za razvoj civilnoga društva i NEsST.

Pogledajte film, proslijedite ga i prijateljima i poznanicima, proširite informacije o poduhvatu koji je vrijedno podržati.

----------


## Beti3

Lijepi film. Podijelila sam. A dječica su super. I mame, naravno. A o glazbi da ne govorim. I izvršna direktorica isto, naravno.

----------


## tina55

odličan je film  :Smile: , posebno bebe na kraju

----------


## laumi

:Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## darci

bravo! pogledala sam čim ste stavili na fejs   :Klap:

----------


## Majuška

Super filmić!

one male guze na kraju su mi  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

jeste pogledale filmić? jel vam se svidio?

----------


## baka

Film sam već negdje prije pogledala, ali tek sada sam primijetila da na kraju piše hvala roditeljima i djeci...a baki...a meni hvala ni jedno.

----------

